# Just heard from our breeder



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

VA Jaro Von Avenir SchH3 KKL1a and V1 Xandra Von Schneiden Fels SchH2 KKL1a LBZ CGC
Were bred over the New Year weekend. Should know if she took in about three weeks. Got my fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy with some males this time.

Here's a link to both Jaro and Xandra

Jaro is the first male on the page.

*Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Males*


Xandra is the first female on the page

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Females

The wait begins again. LOL!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats with fingers crossed!:happyboogie:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yahooooo!!!! Hope there is a pup for you!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck!


----------

